# Why don't vendors use this site



## buffalo12 (Oct 16, 2016)

Some vendors in the vendor section no longer around like incredible aquarium.(Admin clean up gtaaquaria vendor section please) Many vendors use facebook I'm not really a fan just too much other things on fb. This is hobby specific sight yet only a few vendors use it. It seem in time like these with all going on i could find vendors current stock list, sale item etc but very few use it .


----------



## bbgobie (Oct 13, 2016)

buffalo12 said:


> Some vendors in the vendor section no longer around like incredible aquarium.(Admin clean up gtaaquaria vendor section please) Many vendors use facebook I'm not really a fan just too much other things on fb. This is hobby specific sight yet only a few vendors use it. It seem in time like these with all going on i could find vendors current stock list, sale item etc but very few use it .


I prefer the site over FB as well. Especially help posts but I think that's the way society is heading. Instead of looking up something you just post and the answer comes to you.

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

FB has definitely affected this site to attract vendors as they don't have to pay to solicit their product/service. Many vendors listed here are not longer operating and keeping their sub-forum is just a veil of activity.

That said, there are vendors here that are still in operation and "businesses" that join that solicit without paying vendor dues. In all fairness, non-vendor business soliciting posts should removed. Some non-vendors have spoken to either the owner of this site/moderator to somehow be exempt for offering a "unique service" that in reality, offer product/service in their business model IS THE SAME as vendors. THAT doesn't make it a worthwhile reason for a vendor to renew and definitely detracts from attracting new vendors.

I've "called one out" here publicly and their argument for not needing to pay vendor dues are not valid.

In the past few years, their rates have gone from historically quite low compared to the industry norm to standard pricing. Excluding the Covid-19 crisis, if they are keeping their client base number, the increased rate can easily pay for vendor dues.

The forum is unfortunately a ship without a captain.


----------

